# printing tags/labels



## HPSC (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello all,

Im new to this forum. Im looking for the right solution to printing tagless labels or using heat transfer paper with a iron for my hanes 50/50 5170 white t-shirts.

I currently use the following printers
1. HP PSC 1610
2. HP Laserjet 3015
3. HP Laserjet 4050
4. HP Deskjet 6540
5. Brother MFC 5440 CN

Im looking to either buy Avery-Dennison heat transfer tags, and iron it on. Heat Transfer Labels

Or get Avery Heat transfer paper at a local staples or wallmart and print the label small and iron it on myself


What do you all think is the best solution in printing the inside labels for cost and quality?


----------



## HRClothes (Jan 19, 2009)

HPSC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im new to this forum. Im looking for the right solution to printing tagless labels or using heat transfer paper with a iron for my hanes 50/50 5170 white t-shirts.
> 
> ...



hey Bro... Seriously... do not buy the crap from walmart, if ur gonna do a whole sheet route go to tshirtsupplies.com and buy from them, it is acctually kinda cheaper... kinda... but better quality!

Thanks for the link u provided thats who I am going with!


----------

